# Depositing into 3rd party exchange, like SFX



## Sandy VDH (Jul 11, 2016)

In the past I have done this with HGVC.  But I am having an issue this year.  

Has anyone else done this recently, have you had success or failure?

I need to know what department to call, and HGVC Elite is clueless.  Worse yet they have tell me I am mistaken and HGVC doesn't work that way.  I just hate it when someone thinks I am stupid, when clearly it is NOT me.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 11, 2016)

To deposit into a 3rd party exchange company, you don't deal with HGVC at all.  You just make the reservation and then give that information to the exchange company.  This is how I have always done it with SFX.  You will probably need to pay for a guest certificate (at least w/ SFX).

Kurt


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Usually with SFX, you just make your reservation and then give the confirmation info to SFX and they take care of it.  I think for the easiest way you deposit something booked in the home week booking window.  Booking at another resort or outside of home booking may require you to pay for a guest cert and put it in the exchangers name but SFX should be able to talk you through that process if need be.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 11, 2016)

I understand the process,  I have done that in the past, but this time HGVC will NOT verify the unit I have booked.  Not sure why.

I have NO problem paying for the Guest Certificate. 

I have Rescued points that I don't want to but in RCI.  I booked a reservation that SFX actually wants, as I called them first and asked what and where would interest them. 

In the past I have deposited NON home week bookings without an issue.  This year NO idea why it is NOT working as in the past.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 11, 2016)

I would still call back SFX or send Mark from Ask SFX forum OY a message to see if they can do to help you work it out from their end.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 11, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> I would still call back SFX or send Mark from Ask SFX forum OY a message to see if they can do to help you work it out from their end.



What website has the ask SFX forum, I know it not TUG.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2016)

> I understand the process, I have done that in the past, but this time HGVC will NOT verify the unit I have booked. Not sure why.



Are you saying that when *SFX contacted them*, they would not acknowledge your deposit to SFX?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2016)

I would call Nathan at SFX.  He is good at what he does and can help with any questions you have.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would call Nathan at SFX, extension 1113.  He is good at what he does and can help with any questions you have.



I'm guessing that he might not be thrilled that you posted his extension on TUG...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 11, 2016)

OK, they are telling me at HGVC that it is HOME deposits only that will be allowed going forward. 

Given that they did not know what I was talking about when I started tracking the decline, I am not yet willing to accept this is the answer, I guess when I figure out where the ask SFX forum is I can check there.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2016)

Sandy - Has SFX called them?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I'm guessing that he might not be thrilled that you posted his extension on TUG...




I spoke to Nathan this morning.  He is saying HGVC declined.  I don't think Nathan will have an issue.  I have several direct lines at SFX.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 11, 2016)

the SFX forum is OverYonder (timeshareforums.com)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Are you saying that when *SFX contacted them*, they would not acknowledge your deposit to SFX?



Yes SFX contacted and HGVC declined. HGVC says they are only NOW allowing HOME resort deposits.  I got Nathan to send me over the deposit decline to see that HGVC says.  It does specifically say NOT HOME WEEK on the decline.  So that end is verified.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes, HGVC says they are only NOW allowing HOME resort deposits.



Sorry you are getting hassled, but I can't say I am surprised - other resort systems also only allow home resort reservations to be deposited.


----------



## klpca (Jul 11, 2016)

I wonder if this was how SFX always had a nice supply of HGVC properties? 

An interesting turn of events.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Sorry you are getting hassled, but I can't say I am surprised - other resort systems also only allow home resort reservations to be deposited.



Wyndham doesn't care.  HGVC has never cared before.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 11, 2016)

Problem is points are rescued.  I don't want them in RCI, which is an option I have for 1 more year of life, but I have enough access already in RCI and don't want more.  SFX is the BETTER option for me.  

Its going to suck if this ends up being the case going forward.  I hate it when options are removed from the table.


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hgvc rules specifically say home week only for deposit or rental purposes.  They have been lax on enforcement,  but it is their policy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 11, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> Hgvc rules specifically say home week only for deposit or rental purposes.  They have been lax on enforcement,  but it is their policy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



I looked for that and could not find it.  Can you tell me where you found this.  

If they have been lax, it may look like they are now enforcing.


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 11, 2016)

Read the club rules.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for finding that Seagila (on this post  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1905739&postcount=10   ), more helpful than 'read the rules' comments.  However, I am not using for a Commercial Purpose, as I am not renting it or reselling it, I'm trading it.  So why can't I deposit what I can obtain via my membership.  I am willing to pay the Guest Fee, so what gives.

SFX just contacted me back.  They said if I am willing to pay for the Guest Cert which I am, then they should be able to deposit it.  

Interesting, wonder what is going on at HGVC, as nothing has changed on my end.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Seagila (Jul 11, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> Thanks for finding that Seagila (on this post  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1905739&postcount=10   ), more helpful than 'read the rules' comments.  However, I am not using for a Commercial Purpose, as I am not renting it or reselling it, I'm trading it.  So why can't I deposit what I can obtain via my membership.  I am willing to pay the Guest Fee, so what gives.
> 
> SFX just contacted me back.  They said if I am willing to pay for the Guest Cert which I am, then they should be able to deposit it.
> 
> Interesting, wonder what is going on at HGVC, as nothing has changed on my end.  I'll keep you posted.



Glad you found the posted excerpt from the HGVC Club Rules helpful in your case, but my post was in fact in response to Tia's question about renting out non-Home-Week reservations. 

I do not see anywhere in the Club Rules where it explicitly says you cannot deposit a Club Season booking.  However, I can see why HGVC might only allow Home Week bookings for deposit. The principles are akin to why HGVC only allows rental of Home Weeks.

It will be interesting to see how HGVC handles your deposit with SFX.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 11, 2016)

The rule is poorly written and confusing, but the intent is clear. Anything other than your home week may not be used for a "rental... or other commercial use." One would think that an exchange thru SFX is not a "commercial use," and providing a GC may well be the end of it.

But actually it a commercial transaction called a barter. 
Definition: The exchange of goods or services for other goods or services without using money. Ex: "He often bartered a meal for drawings." Synonyms: trade, swap, exchange. 
The IRS considers bartering taxable, but fortunately this flies under their radar.
.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 11, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> Thanks for finding that Seagila (on this post  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1905739&postcount=10   ), more helpful than 'read the rules' comments.  However, I am not using for a Commercial Purpose, as I am not renting it or reselling it, I'm trading it.  So why can't I deposit what I can obtain via my membership.  I am willing to pay the Guest Fee, so what gives.
> 
> SFX just contacted me back.  They said if I am willing to pay for the Guest Cert which I am, then they should be able to deposit it.
> 
> Interesting, wonder what is going on at HGVC, as nothing has changed on my end.  I'll keep you posted.



I've done many a deposit with SFX.  What I have to do, if not depositing a home week, is tell them (I always call Nathan vs. using the on line deposit) that I'm NOT depositing a home week.  SFX still gives me the same form to fill out.  But once they know *ahead of time* that it's not my home week, all is well.  Obviously I have to get the Guest Certificate.

One time I forgot and they called back and said HGVC denied the deposit.

I'm assuming that's what happened here.

Unless Hilton just recently changed things (which also could very well be true).  My last deposits were this May.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 11, 2016)

I think it was a mixup in the way the confirmation was requested.  I own 2br but have deposited 1 br twice with no issues, obviously not my home ownership, booked during club season.  I think SFX has to request confirmation as a club season booking.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> Wyndham doesn't care.  HGVC has never cared before.



Wyndham wants that $99 guest fee, though.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 11, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Wyndham wants that $99 guest fee, though.



Thats fine, as I get 30 a year and usually never use them all up.  This year I might, because I rented a whole wack of points and provided 11 fee free GCs with the 500K Rental.


----------



## presley (Jul 12, 2016)

hurnik said:


> I've done many a deposit with SFX.  What I have to do, if not depositing a home week, is tell them (I always call Nathan vs. using the on line deposit) that I'm NOT depositing a home week.  SFX still gives me the same form to fill out.  But once they know *ahead of time* that it's not my home week, all is well.  Obviously I have to get the Guest Certificate.



That has been my experience, too. When it gets close to check in date, you have to buy a guest certificate for the person who is going to use it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 22, 2021)

This is happening again to me.  Getting the run around.  Has anyone deposited a HILTON NON HOME week into SFX lately/


----------



## hurnik (Mar 23, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> This is happening again to me.  Getting the run around.  Has anyone deposited a HILTON NON HOME week into SFX lately/



Yes, but I always have to explain (unless I get Nathan--LOL) that this is NOT my Home Week and they won't be able to use that form that they send to Hilton.  In which case they usually have me forward the confirmation email.  Nathan and Anne seem to know/understand how the non-home weeks work with Hilton.  Perhaps you got a new person?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 25, 2021)

I am curious. What are the best resorts in SFX? Why better than RCI?

Re: using saved points vs. home week. Could you use saved points for HGVC system reservation this year and then reserve home week using 2021 points for SFX deposit? Wouldn't that get you the same outcome assuming you were planning to travel in 2021?


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 25, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am curious. What are the best resorts in SFX? Why better than RCI?


I have used them for the Vidanta resorts in Mexico, as they usually have lots of availability through SFX, plus the resort fees are only $75 for the week vs. several hundred through RCI.  I have also had good luck getting ski weeks with SFX.



> Re: using saved points vs. home week. Could you use saved points for HGVC system reservation this year and then reserve home week using 2021 points for SFX deposit? Wouldn't that get you the same outcome assuming you were planning to travel in 2021?


The sweet spot (IMO) is depositing a 1BR to SFX, because with a Platinum membership, you get a free size upgrade.  So if you only own a 2BR or 3BR, you could not reserve a 1BR Home Week.  Plus, you can often reserve a 1BR in Gold season (3400 points) and deposit it with SFX to stretch your points even further.

Kurt


----------



## hurnik (Mar 25, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> I have used them for the Vidanta resorts in Mexico, as they usually have lots of availability through SFX, plus the resort fees are only $75 for the week vs. several hundred through RCI.  I have also had good luck getting ski weeks with SFX.
> 
> 
> The sweet spot (IMO) is depositing a 1BR to SFX, because with a Platinum membership, you get a free size upgrade.  So if you only own a 2BR or 3BR, you could not reserve a 1BR Home Week.  Plus, you can often reserve a 1BR in Gold season (3400 points) and deposit it with SFX to stretch your points even further.
> ...



In addition to what Kurt said:
Ironically SFX usually has Hilton availability for Big Island and Oahu (not Lagoon Tower, but Grand Waikikian and such) for (IMO) far less points than Hilton does.  

As for your other question, depends on what your home week is.  A 5,000 point home week vs. say, a 2400 point club week is a big difference, IMO.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks @PigsDad and @hurnik It sounds like SFX is a good way to lock off your 2 bdrm unit and deposit a 1 bdrm.  Other than points, I always found the inability to lock-off (for depositing and renting out 1 bdrm) as a weakness of HGVC vs. Marriott/Vistana.  This solves part of that problem. (If it still works.)

Is there a good thread where I can learn more about HGVC SFX trading? (I don't see an SFX forum)


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 25, 2021)

Another question. What if you deposit a studio such as NYC? Do you get a free upgrade? Valuable but studios...However if I could trade for a 1 or 2 bdrm in Hawaii, might be worth it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2021)

I just got off the phone the Nathan.  HGVC is NO longer allowing you to deposit any week into SFX, but rather only your HOME week from now on.  In the past they allowed any points stay as a deposit.  Problem is I have Diamond at SFX and get free upgrade, yet I only own 2 BRs at HGVC.  Guess that will limit my future deposits with HGVC unless they change their policy.  Just a heads up.  

If you own Studio or 1 BRs as home weeks you are probably ok.  Funny thing is that I was depositing off weeks from HGVC inventory, not prime summer holiday weeks, but still NO GO, no more.


----------



## klpca (Mar 25, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> I just got off the phone the Nathan.  HGVC is NO longer allowing you to deposit any week into SFX, but rather only your HOME week from now on.  In the past they allowed any points stay as a deposit.  Problem is I have Diamond at SFX and get free upgrade, yet I only own 2 BRs at HGVC.  Guess that will limit my future deposits with HGVC unless they change their policy.  Just a heads up.
> 
> If you own Studio or 1 BRs as home weeks you are probably ok.  Funny thing is that I was depositing off weeks from HGVC inventory, not prime summer holiday weeks, but still NO GO, no more.


Thanks for the heads up.

Do you think that this is because of anticipated shortages due to pent up demand because of covid or just an overall tightening of the rules?


----------



## hurnik (Mar 25, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> I just got off the phone the Nathan.  HGVC is NO longer allowing you to deposit any week into SFX, but rather only your HOME week from now on.  In the past they allowed any points stay as a deposit.  Problem is I have Diamond at SFX and get free upgrade, yet I only own 2 BRs at HGVC.  Guess that will limit my future deposits with HGVC unless they change their policy.  Just a heads up.
> 
> If you own Studio or 1 BRs as home weeks you are probably ok.  Funny thing is that I was depositing off weeks from HGVC inventory, not prime summer holiday weeks, but still NO GO, no more.



Wow, that's too bad.  Although if that's what Hilton is enforcing then nothing we can do.  Would be similar when depositing into Interval, AFAIK.

Wonder if the reason is to force Hilton owners to book SFX stuff via HGV points (exorbitant, IMO) instead of depositing 2400/3400 1 BR weeks and getting 2 BR Vidanta weeks?


----------



## hurnik (Mar 25, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @PigsDad and @hurnik It sounds like SFX is a good way to lock off your 2 bdrm unit and deposit a 1 bdrm.  Other than points, I always found the inability to lock-off (for depositing and renting out 1 bdrm) as a weakness of HGVC vs. Marriott/Vistana.  This solves part of that problem. (If it still works.)
> 
> Is there a good thread where I can learn more about HGVC SFX trading? (I don't see an SFX forum)



Unfortunately Hilton doesn't let you "lock off" a 2 BR unit like Marriott does (AFAIK).

If you have a 2 BR Hilton week and deposit into Interval (and now apparently SFX with the restrictions that Hilton has placed), you *must* deposit the 2 BR week.  You cannot (unlike Marriott--AFAIK) split that into a 1 BR and a Studio and deposit one of them or both of them separately.  I know when I researched Marriott resales, that was one aspect that intrigued me (ie: buy a 2 BR Lock off marriott in Florida and say deposit a studio into Interval or whatever to exchange into Marriott Hawaii or something).

RCI exchanges work differently with Hilton as there's no deposit of a fixed week, it's just points.


----------



## escanoe (Mar 25, 2021)

I had assumed all along people depositing into SFX were using their home weeks. Looks like I am learning about this loophole at the time they are closing it. Oh, well.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 25, 2021)

escanoe said:


> I had assumed all along people depositing into SFX were using their home weeks. Looks like I am learning about this loophole at the time they are closing it. Oh, well.



Same here. I saw the original post and was like sweet! Then it was taken away. I feel like Charlie Brown and Lucy’s football.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 25, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> I just got off the phone the Nathan.  HGVC is NO longer allowing you to deposit any week into SFX, but rather only your HOME week from now on.  In the past they allowed any points stay as a deposit.  Problem is I have Diamond at SFX and get free upgrade, yet I only own 2 BRs at HGVC.  Guess that will limit my future deposits with HGVC unless they change their policy.  Just a heads up.
> 
> If you own Studio or 1 BRs as home weeks you are probably ok.  Funny thing is that I was depositing off weeks from HGVC inventory, not prime summer holiday weeks, but still NO GO, no more.



They still take Wyndham & WorldMark, at least as of a month or so ago.  Wyndham never cooperated with them for confirmations anyway, so you have to use a guest certificate, but I find it a better way to spacebank excess points than RCI.


----------

